# Whats Behind The Walls In An Outback?



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I am adding some e track to my garage on the floor. But wanted to add a strip or two to the walls. What the heck is behind the walls? Are there and studs or metal beams or something substantial to drill the etrac into? Just how thick are the walls too? Meaning i don't want to drill to the outside of the rv if i can help it.

Anyone else use etrack in their garages? Anybody got pictures to give me some ideas?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll let someone else chime in regarding the floor I've never dropped the cover. The walls are basically framed with 1 inch aluminium studs and filled with foam. If you look under the very front of the trailer you should be able to see the stud that runs horizontialy along the bottom edge of from side to side.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is no standard spacing of the studs so you will need to use a stud finder to locate the ones that are there but I would hesitate to tie any loads to the walls that are anything but vertical shear load (like coat hooks) or you may find your stuff in an ugly pile when you get to the campground. The floor on the other hand should be fine to attach tracks.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

What behind the walls????? Well if your inside it would be the outside, and if your outside................. Sorry couldn't help myself.









OK, one of the things i do is, try to find a spot were i can see the thickness of the material I'm drilling into or screwing into. (like were the factory drilled a 3" hole for 1/2' tubing) This helps picking the right length fasteners. There's places you'll never know what's back there. The walls are only a couple inches thick. To find studs look at the outside of you OB in the morning. with the right conditions you can see were the studs are.

Hope this helped, Swanny


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

forceten said:


> I am adding some e track to my garage on the floor. But wanted to add a strip or two to the walls. What the heck is behind the walls? Are there and studs or metal beams or something substantial to drill the etrac into? Just how thick are the walls too? Meaning i don't want to drill to the outside of the rv if i can help it.
> 
> Anyone else use etrack in their garages? Anybody got pictures to give me some ideas?


Here is a pict of the back side on my OB with the skin off ... I hope this helps


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim Savage said:


> Here is a pict of the back side on my OB with the skin off ... I hope this helps


Wow just nothing to them but skinny alum beams........ I wonder if i could still get a small zap/metal screw into one of the beams. Would love to at least have a strap for my water cooler that i have in the garage.

BTW what the heck happened to your outback?????


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

forceten said:


> Here is a pict of the back side on my OB with the skin off ... I hope this helps


Wow just nothing to them but skinny alum beams........ I wonder if i could still get a small zap/metal screw into one of the beams. Would love to at least have a strap for my water cooler that i have in the garage.

BTW what the heck happened to your outback?????
[/quote]

It was in an accident. Would love to see the post repair pictures.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

forceten said:


> Here is a pict of the back side on my OB with the skin off ... I hope this helps


Wow just nothing to them but skinny alum beams........ I wonder if i could still get a small zap/metal screw into one of the beams. Would love to at least have a strap for my water cooler that i have in the garage.

BTW what the heck happened to your outback?????
[/quote]

Does this explain it !!

The nice part of it was we got a full size tub to replace the other one we had. I will to get some pict of it finished it looks great !


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If you already thought the bathroom was a tad bit small, wait till you see THIS mod...

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*OUCH!*


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I put additional tie downs in the floor of our KargoRoo. Used the same kind as OEM. You have to be very careful making the hole, or you will go right through the 5/8 plywood (voice of experience here!!). I thought of the e-track, but decided against it. I do not think the floor has the strength to support that kind of tie down system. Ditto with the walls. 
david


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

beachbum said:


> I put additional tie downs in the floor of our KargoRoo. Used the same kind as OEM. You have to be very careful making the hole, or you will go right through the 5/8 plywood (voice of experience here!!). I thought of the e-track, but decided against it. I do not think the floor has the strength to support that kind of tie down system. Ditto with the walls.
> david


What did you do for the backing then? A backing plate underneath the tie down plates?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

forceten said:


> I put additional tie downs in the floor of our KargoRoo. Used the same kind as OEM. You have to be very careful making the hole, or you will go right through the 5/8 plywood (voice of experience here!!). I thought of the e-track, but decided against it. I do not think the floor has the strength to support that kind of tie down system. Ditto with the walls.
> david


What did you do for the backing then? A backing plate underneath the tie down plates?
[/quote]

I don't think those flush mounted rings use a backing plate. The OEM doesn't have backing plates. The floor would probably just pull up with plates. I just used the 10/12 wood screws and generous amounts of Liquid Nails. If you have a Roo, the ride in the garage is pretty smooth, more rolling than slams and bams. Not like a boat, where there is constant, violent shifts in movement. Also, we haul mostly beach stuff and non gas powered toys, so I use tie downs just to prevent load shift. 
david


----------

